# Single DIN or half DIN accessories



## prisonernumbersix

I'm putting in a single din unit into a DD slot. I have seen half and single din slots that you can install in the leftover space, but I would like to put a drawer there or a slot with a door. 

Anyone know where I could find one?


----------



## 94VG30DE

What kind of vehicle is it? Many vehicles come with a "pocket" from the factory, meaning that a spare piece could easily be sourced on ebay or through the OEM.


----------



## prisonernumbersix

I was thinking of that, but I would need to know what model of cars carry such a slot. Mine is a 2004 Forester.


----------



## prisonernumbersix

Subaru makes a couple!

https://www.subarugenuineparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=787

https://www.subarugenuineparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=781

Also found these:

Storage Trays | ShoKits


----------

